

Bangaloreans can watch "each other" on streets using gov-installed cameras. - SudarshanP

This kinda just freaked me out :). http://www.btis.in/ you can click on the checkmark that says camera. And watch fairly recent snapshots of the various junctions in Bangalore... How cool/weird/scary is that? Does your city provide this? Does it freak you out?
======
SudarshanP
clickable: <http://www.btis.in>

